# i just saw www.gbatemp.net got hacked



## MohammadKoush (Jan 3, 2007)

like the post title say what do u think of that


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 3, 2007)

all i noticed was that the website was down fo rlike 3 minutes lol


----------



## MohammadKoush (Jan 3, 2007)

i'm telling you i saw a black back ground and some writing in green like old dos screan some kinda flash work and the guy had a hotmail.fr emall account ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






edit
here what i have saw
i was  u know trying to see whats new here. 
first time i got the 404 saying the page is not available, i sed maaan i lost my commection again, so to make sure i opend another browser and surly enugh i saw my home page, so i sed to my self, mmm well i think there site is down for some reason. at that time i had no clue whats going on.
so i kept hiting my refresh button, and then the site started to load ,ever opend a site and the main page is like an add. and u wait for the add. to fully come up b4 u can access the main page, well that was like that the background went black, and then it hit me i saw dos like prompt blinking then each line started with 202 or 212 number,  i cant remamber but it started to say that this site got hacked by the guy name it was not simple to remamberbut i got this part for sure he was @hotmail.fr, any way so i just injoyed my first hacked show site and waited to the end at this time all what i was thinking .oh .oh i should go to my ds-x forum, and tell my friends over there so they can see it and by the time i posted there i came back to see it again it was gone lol i got my rush ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


i have a request to the GBATeam to comment on this ....


----------



## SHADE³ (Jan 3, 2007)

have fun


----------



## Costello (Jan 3, 2007)

there's not much to say...

good thing they didn't delete anything, and you gotta see the good side of things, they showed us our weakness(es)
now it's up to us to make sure nothing of the sort ever happens again!

about fixing it there wasn't much to do, just removing the index.html replacement page and putting the old index.php back.
once again I was lucky enough to be there at the time it happened.


----------



## MohammadKoush (Jan 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Jan 3 2007 said:


> there's not much to say...
> 
> good thing they didn't delete anything, and you gotta see the good side of things, they showed us our weakness(es)
> now it's up to us to make sure nothing of the sort ever happens again!
> ...




HAHAHAHHAAHHA thank you, thank you, (run around in circles) see every one i was not going krazy HAHAHAAAHAH now its official GBAtemp.net did get hacked and thanks for our capten Costello to put it back , now i am happy


----------



## SHADE³ (Jan 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Jan 3 2007 said:


> there's not much to say...
> 
> *good thing they didn't delete anything, and you gotta see the good side of things, they showed us our weakness(es)
> now it's up to us to make sure nothing of the sort ever happens again!*
> ...


You're happy this place got hacked? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Either way, we don't care


----------



## MohammadKoush (Jan 3, 2007)

QUOTE(SHADE³ @ Jan 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Costello @ Jan 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > there's not much to say...
> ...



offcoarse not i am only happy is that i was a witness for it and for u not to see it


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 3, 2007)

Meh, not even some pr0n...


----------



## digital_sin (Jan 3, 2007)

It's propably the message board that was bugged and hacked, I dunno if you guys keep your board updated with the latest security fixes, but Invision Power Board  v2.0.2 is a few versions behind (2.2.x has been out for a while).

I was a co-admin on a forum that was hacked/defaced by a stupid phpBB bug a few months ago, it sucked.


----------



## p5100pc3 (Jan 3, 2007)

Whoa guys... you know what this means right???? GBAtemp has made it big time. The site is soooooo popular that someone deems it worthy to hack.


Way to go guys! This site is truely the best!!! I love you guys!!!


----------



## shadowboy (Jan 3, 2007)

WHOOT!!!
They didn't delete anything FTW!  And now the security is getting beefed up!  Unhackable cyber fortress FTW! 
Unhackable cyber fortress FTW!


Thank god t3h captain was here, I don't know what I'd do if this site were down for more than an hour or so.


----------



## phoood (Jan 3, 2007)

QUOTE(p5100pc3 @ Jan 2 2007 said:


> Whoa guys... you know what this means right???? *GBAtemp has made it big time. The site is soooooo popular that someone deems it worthy to hack.*
> 
> 
> Way to go guys! This site is truely the best!!! I love you guys!!!


Just what I thought.
But not popular enough.  Wikipedia deleted the gbatemp article.  I wonder what happened to it...


----------



## aeSentinel (Jan 3, 2007)

Wikipedia's been really getting on my nerves lately.  It seems some moderators are nominating articles for deletion for no apparent reason.  It's lucky most Wikipedians have the common sense to object to it.


----------



## cubanresourceful (Jan 3, 2007)

QUOTE(phoood @ Jan 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(p5100pc3 @ Jan 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa guys... you know what this means right???? *GBAtemp has made it big time. The site is soooooo popular that someone deems it worthy to hack.*
> ...


Maybe since the site has to do with roms...? Well, again, props on getting it back up fast, and what a n00b hacker, editing the index.php, seems like he/she couldnt do much anyways! I say you have ninjabots patrolling the site for hackers... >.>


----------



## p5100pc3 (Jan 3, 2007)

QUOTE(cubanresourceful @ Jan 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(phoood @ Jan 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(p5100pc3 @ Jan 2 2007 said:
> ...




Or minjas (aka midget ninjas)...they'll make quick work of would be evil doers!


----------



## MohammadKoush (Jan 3, 2007)

QUOTE(aeSentinel @ Jan 3 2007 said:


> Wikipedia's been really getting on my nerves lately.Â It seems some moderators are nominating articles for deletion for no apparent reason.Â It's lucky most Wikipedians have the common sense to object to it.


hey do i know you from some were  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....(thinks and skratch head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) .....................oooh yeeeaaah  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .........nope thats not it......have u ever worked for Mcdonalds b4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .......maybenot.................oh iget it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ............your that guy that do lawnmore dance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ............nope nope ........gosh darn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .......i cant put my finger on it .... any way happy to see u on this forum


----------



## aeSentinel (Jan 3, 2007)

You might have.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I signed up here to read the reviews a few months ago.  Now I'm finally posting on the forums.


----------



## digital_sin (Jan 3, 2007)

he only edited index.php and didn't delete anything from the website propably just to avoid extreme legal sentencing just incase he gets caught, some hackers even bother to backup the original site's index files before they replace it(deface it) with their own. 

Also, if your site gets hacked but nothing valuable was lost or deleted, you're propably not going to pursue this guy for a long time if at all, so he can get away with defacing 100s of websites without any actual report filed against him.

Some hackers dont actually delete anything because of a moral "code" or "oath" they follow, they only hack just to prove that they can, or show their power and the same time others weaknesses.


----------



## Opium (Jan 3, 2007)

QUOTE(digital_sin @ Jan 3 2007 said:


> he only edited index.php and didn't delete anything from the website propably just to avoid extreme legal sentencing just incase he gets caught, some hackers even bother to backup the original site's index files before they replace it(deface it) with their own.
> 
> Also, if your site gets hacked but nothing valuable was lost or deleted, you're propably not going to pursue this guy for a long time if at all, so he can get away with defacing 100s of websites without any actual report filed against him.
> 
> Some hackers dont actually delete anything because of a moral "code" or "oath" they follow, they only hack just to prove that they can, or show their power and the same time others weaknesses.



thank you for that intelligent post


----------



## helpme (Jan 3, 2007)

hes proberly selling all our email address right now


----------



## jalapeno (Jan 3, 2007)

i go to 'gbatemp.net' and the screen still comes up?

whats with that? but the forum is fine


----------



## helpme (Jan 3, 2007)

you need to clean out your browsers cache


----------



## THeLL (Jan 3, 2007)

Everything is fine here now... But Gbatemp has some hidden open dirs which should really be closed... I found them a while ago.. I now have the full  Ninja-DS log, Costello's address and pics of him and his new house...


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 3, 2007)

QUOTE(THeLL @ Jan 3 2007 said:


> Everything is fine here now... But Gbatemp has some hidden open dirs which should really be closed... I found them a while ago.. I now have the fullÂ Ninja-DS log, Costello's address and pics of him and his new house...


Please PM me.


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 3, 2007)

I did some more research on this 'SpiDerNaM' and I found that he/she 'hacks for Islam', and GBATemp was definatly not his/hers only attack. Do you think it's anything to do with these BBC News Articles?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/2372209.stm
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/2428983.stm#

- Sam


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 3, 2007)

Some things have been hacked at sites I visit too and it is, I assume you have good backups though.



QUOTE(THeLL @ Jan 3 2007 said:


> Gbatemp has some hidden open dirs which should really be closed



I would suggest not allowing file listings or adding a humorous index.html as they are very easy to find otherwise and there is next to nothing you can do about it (5 seconds and I practically looking at a list of them and for the record my knowledge of all things HTML,PHP,webserver.... based is laughable at best.)

@sinkhead I would say it is someone who spied the handle and decided to run with it instead.

@anyone who can tell me
I appreciate you may not wish to answer this one and will respect any answer/response given but was it script kiddie level or something more involved?


----------



## digital_sin (Jan 3, 2007)

After doing some digging over the internet, a few arabic websites came up. Since i'm from Egypt and i can read arabic i feel like it's my duty to tell you that He's definatly from Kuwait.

I also found this list of contacts, propably his friends or something 
http://webspider00.we.funpic.de/listeconta...eg(hotmail).ctt
http://webspider00.we.funpic.de/listeconta...or(hotmail).ctt
his email is somewhere on both lists.

so far that's all I can find about him.  

and to answer FAST6191; Hacking programs are becomming more and more popular, enumeration and vulrnability scanners like Metasploit and Retina are becomming better and better. There are websites dedicated to serve "script kiddies". So there's a good chance he is one of them.


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 3, 2007)

when did this happen:-o


----------



## tjas (Jan 3, 2007)

Actually it is good that it happend, if it was done by another hacker he could have done way more damage than this one. Now gbatemp can secure theire site better to provent this from happening in the future.


----------



## Shinji (Jan 3, 2007)

QUOTE(tjas @ Jan 3 2007 said:


> Actually it is good that it happend, if it was done by another hacker he could have done way more damage than this one. Now gbatemp can secure theire site better to provent this from happening in the future.


Just as the Admins dont act like the U.S. Government in this situation XD


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Jan 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(tjas @ Jan 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually it is good that it happend, if it was done by another hacker he could have done way more damage than this one. Now gbatemp can secure theire site better to provent this from happening in the future.
> ...


Yeah, let's not tell George about this...
..I'm pretty sure he's already got a map of Kuwait.


----------



## GameJesus (Jan 3, 2007)

lalalallalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala Mohammad JIHAD!

xD

i'd be careful when it comes to this, if you pursue them they might just suicide bomb your network/computer or even the website for that matter...

Lol  xD


----------



## MohammadKoush (Jan 3, 2007)

QUOTE(GameJesus @ Jan 3 2007 said:


> lalalallalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala Mohammad JIHAD!
> 
> xD
> 
> ...


hey that is racism be nice


----------



## Costello (Jan 3, 2007)

I think he was kidding... OR being an idiot. Either way, don't pay attention.


----------



## imgod22222 (Jan 3, 2007)

z0mg! We were hacked? RAID 1! Data failure = pwnz0rd.


----------



## SeanoRLY? (Jan 3, 2007)

I refreshed the page last night and it showed some javascript crap about that spidernam dude. Anyway, I hope you guys fix the site. I managed to get onto the forums through google XD


----------



## tjas (Jan 3, 2007)

QUOTE(MohammadKoush @ Jan 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(GameJesus @ Jan 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > lalalallalalalalalalalalalalalalalalalala Mohammad JIHAD!
> ...



I think he is refurring to the movie team america


----------



## Rangent (Jan 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Jan 2 2007 said:


> there's not much to say...
> 
> good thing they didn't delete anything, and you gotta see the good side of things, they showed us our weakness(es)
> now it's up to us to make sure nothing of the sort ever happens again!
> ...


Phew!


----------



## SpiDerHacker (Apr 25, 2007)

I board not desired Delete the site but I just desired board to present to me and thank you


----------



## tjas (Apr 25, 2007)

QUOTE(SpiDerHacker @ Apr 25 2007 said:


> I board not desired Delete the site but I just desired board to present to me and thank you



Ok again and now in english


----------



## nintendofreak (Apr 25, 2007)

what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



stop the bumping!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ADMIN POWER ACTIVATED!! 

(looking at you shaun  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 25, 2007)

wow, i didnt notice. Luckily the guy was kinda enough not to delete the place.


----------



## 111111111 (Apr 25, 2007)

QUOTE(tjas @ Apr 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(SpiDerHacker @ Apr 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I board not desired Delete the site but I just desired board to present to me and thank you
> ...



He quite clearly says he didn't wish to delete/damage the forum, he just wanted recognition.

HAXiNG fOR THe PR0PH3T t0UR 2k7


----------



## adgloride (Apr 25, 2007)

I've got jumpmans password for sale.  Just visit ebay and start bidding


----------



## tshu (Apr 25, 2007)

QUOTE(p5100pc3 @ Jan 3 2007 said:


> Whoa guys... you know what this means right???? GBAtemp has made it big time. The site is soooooo popular that someone deems it worthy to hack.
> 
> 
> Way to go guys! This site is truely the best!!! I love you guys!!!


Meh... mother3.org was hacked long ago.


----------



## bladetears (Apr 26, 2007)

Whose the gravedigger


----------



## corbs132 (Apr 26, 2007)

at least he apologized.


----------



## Qpido (Apr 26, 2007)

Won't someone please make a funny cat picture for this occasion?

Q~


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 26, 2007)

*Dammit!* I missed it...


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 26, 2007)

is this thread not from ages ago?? or is this more recent?


----------



## adgloride (Apr 26, 2007)

It is an old thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Although jumpmans password going onto ebay is a pretty recent event.  So far I have been offered 50p and a bag of gobstoppers for it.


----------



## ozzyzak (Apr 26, 2007)

QUOTE(SpiDerHacker @ Apr 25 2007 said:


> I board not desired Delete the site but I just desired board to present to me and thank you




What's with the bump?


----------



## Legend (Apr 26, 2007)

...Pika?


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 26, 2007)

QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Apr 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(SpiDerHacker @ Apr 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I board not desired Delete the site but I just desired board to present to me and thank you
> ...


If he was the hacker, then there's no problem with him (her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?) bumping the topic.


----------

